

Heyzap (YC W09) Launches Support For HTML5 Games - foobar2k
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/12/heyzap-launches-support-for-html5-games/

======
foobar2k
We're also hiring for Engineers and Business Development!
(<http://www.heyzap.com/jobs>)

~~~
cubicle67
How do you go about dealing with cross browser compatibility? Do you define a
set of browser versions html games must be able to run on, like js1k does, and
how will this change as new features are added?

